# Driving a big A Class - sensors?



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I have just upgraded from a 6 Berth Coachbuilt 7.5m to a 8.2m EurMobil 810 A Class.

We are delighted with it - one issue having only really driven it to and from storage and purchase is the driving judgement.

I used to have a student job driving a 7.5 ton box lorry and don't find driving intimidating -BUT - this thing is weird in that the screen is so far away if feels like I haven't got a good judgement on the front corners. 

I have bought some sensors and will fit them when they turn up.

I guess I will get used to it - it just currently feels a bit bigger than it actually is? 

Anyone tried anything else like low level front cameras - or am I being paranoid and will get used to it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I really wouldn't worry. You will get used to it in a few weeks. In the meantime just err on the side of caution. I think you might quickly find you no longer need or want sensors if you do fit them, Alan.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You can always put a couple of flexible forward facing antenna on the front that you can see to judge front clearance better.
My weakest place is the left side front blind spot. I could not live without my Blind Spot Camera positioned by the front NS whee arch.
C.

Whats the Yank on the right?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine got bus mirrors like these:










The extra small mirrors let me se the far corner. Very handy.

Perhaps a separate small mirror can be fitted to do the same job?


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

I have an American RV, main problem is the width. I have two strips of masking tape on the dash which show me exactly where the wheels AND the overhang are when I'm sat back in the seat. Great for whichever side of the road you are driving.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wimps.....
Is this what it's come to....????
We used to be 'drivers' before H&S made us all scared.

Ray.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the exact same van (06 Reg)

When I got it I remembered a trick from learning to drive in the Army.

Got a couple of wheelie bins and put them down in front and then practised driving up to them and stopping when I thought I was close

Then getting out to check and doing it again until I had the feel of the front overhang

Then similar but driving alongside/through with them set the right distance apart - to get used to what the clearance looked like.

It worked for me.

Enjoy your Eura - there's a few of us on here with them so if you need any info just shout.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I fitted reversing sensors on the front of my Hymer activated by an illuminated switch. Works a treat when manoeuvering close to solid objects.

Mike


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, I too had one the same a 55 model. Now I also upgraded from my first ever Motorhome which was. Six berth coach built. I am only 5ft and a halfpenny, and my main problem was putting the hand brake on and off, as I virtually had to bend completely sideways.

I was given a tip, from this forum, to place wheelie bins behind your vehicle but in view, and mark on the mirrors with. Strip of black tape across the glass side of the mirror, where the wheelie bins were cleared, very good tip. I also had a reversing camera. Fantastic Motorhome and so luxurious. Only traded down as I wanted to sole around Scotland for 30 plus days and not very economical for me on my own.

Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

The Yank, Clive, is a Pink 1960 Cadillac....


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I find it difficult to judge things given the distance to the front of the windscreen. Knowing where those front corners are, especially when reversing, is a problem. When needed, I get the co-pilot to help (but that is not always popular nor possible).

After a few miles of driving I get more confident but I'm never truly happy. I always think how much it will cost me if I make a mistake, so I err on the side of caution: however, I'm rarely in a hurry, so that is not a big deal.

Eventually you'll learn to live with it. Gordon.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Well to the group of Euramobil owners on this site. Iv,e got a 2006 810HS but in honesty never even thought about the front problems you describe. I am more careful about the rear overhang and the outward swing when making a tight turn and on one occasion 'caught' the rear corner but lucky not damage that couldn,t be easily repaired. 
I then went to a yard and put cones as close as I thought would still clear the overhang when on full lock pulling away. I reckoned that if I was about at least 3 feet away on full lock it would not hit the cones (or a wall) etc. This overhang is not peculier to my motorhome there are hundreds with a similar overhang. Am I the only one that keeps an eye on the out swing on full lock.
Anyway of course you will love your EM, its build quality and super a payload that I don,t even have to think about . Never been anywhere near the max.
Any questions about your motorhome let us know, I reckon HarleyDave and myself and others could answer pretty much anything
between us.
Dave


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

You will soon get used to it. Good tip about the bins.

Watch swinging roads with pavements either side - your front swing will easily catch them.

IMHO the rear overhang takes more time to get used to. Do not gt fixated by he front that you forget that mahoosive rear end swinging around.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Citysafe said:


> The Yank, Clive, is a Pink 1960 Cadillac....


OOOOOH!!

Jealous or what???

And I thought * I * got *my* neighbours talking.

My Yank is black (and a bit smaller)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Citysafe said:


> The Yank, Clive, is a Pink 1960 Cadillac....


Does it work OK on the 'A' Frame? :lol: :lol: :lol:

And when reversing?

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

To make sure your not driving too near or too far from the curb -Why not wind some White insulation tape around the drivers windscreen wiper arm so that when driving or sitting in the drivers seat you can 'look past' the tape to the curb & judge your place on the road - I did this & find it invaluable :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> To make sure your not driving too near or too far from the curb -Why not wind some White insulation tape around the drivers windscreen wiper arm so that when driving or sitting in the drivers seat you can 'look past' the tape to the curb & judge your place on the road - I did this & find it invaluable :wink:


Vic

I am not sure from your description how this works, geometrically.

If you are talking about position on the carriageway when cruising along, I find the best way to check whether one is in the right position between the kerb and centreline of the road is to look in the wing mirrors - useful trick when one is driving different vehicles on different days.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nor can I Geoff. It seems to me that using tricks of that sort would rely totally on you being seated in exactly the same position all the time. Allow for shifting in your seat and moving your seat or even your head and you may be looking from a position several inches away from the one you used setting your bits of tape up. Multiply that over the distance to the bits of tape and your margin for error could be multiplied x10 I think. Better with no guides at all than such a margin for error I think.

Only my opinion of course, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A Class*

Get a sensor kit off ebay, £15- £50. As Stated, you can fit them to a switch on the dash.

Only problem I have is with diagonal junctions on the continent (ours is RHD).

I could fit another camera, but have not done yet.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kit*

http://www.steel-mate.co.uk/acatalog/Clearance.html


----------



## rockindave (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Hymer tag axle Aclass and have found in general it is easier to be aware of the sides with them being flat and if you have a decent reversing camera , a couple of trips should make you feel comfortable . Its a feel thing good luck.[fohttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon12.gifnt=Arial] [/font]


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For 'Citysafe'(OP) and anyone else, I am adding my tuppence on sensors. Ikno

If one is going to fit them get a kit which has both fore and aft sensors and 45degree ones for the 'corners' of the vehicle. 

I drove vehicles which had only the fore and aft ones on earlier models but later they fitted the 45degree ones - they really make a difference when manoeuvering on full lock into/out of tight spaces, including looking after the outward swing of rear of a MH with a long overhang, e.g. pulling out of a parking space in a supermarket CP where the 'roadway' is not wide enough for a wide 'sweep'.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Citysafe said:
> 
> 
> > The Yank, Clive, is a Pink 1960 Cadillac....
> ...


You had to do it didn't you, you just had to post a pic of a bike which looks just like the one I had nicked, really buggered my day up that has, thanks again you you you bloody Harley rider :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to heap praise on those who choose an A class (I call them guppies) I really couldn't drive one of them, I've driven most vehicles even artics, but them there guppies scare me $hitless, I just cannot judge the passenger side corner, I've tried and no way would I dare take one onto the sort of roads we like, unless they come equipped with Armco one the corners.

So take a bow lads and a lasses who have the bottle to drive them, as I'm too chicken, Bok Bok Bok.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

You have been a busy lad this morning - first post at 0442 and 5 more in the bin already  :lol: 

Have you been to bed? :roll: 

You will be worn out before you even get out to your self-build :lol: 

How is it going anyway?

Sorry off-topic.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> You have been a busy lad this morning - first post at 0442 and 5 more in the bin already  :lol:
> 
> ...


Just because you're paranoid, it doesn't mean they're not watching you  

My first posts were on another site before that, I actually had a really good nights sleep, The loo usually beckons 3 or 4 times a night but for some reason, it didn't.

I'm worn out most of the time anyway, Asthma & knackered joints  

Only got van back from the garage late yesterday so not really go back into it yet.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > To make sure your not driving too near or too far from the curb -Why not wind some White insulation tape around the drivers windscreen wiper arm so that when driving or sitting in the drivers seat you can 'look past' the tape to the curb & judge your place on the road - I did this & find it invaluable :wink:
> ...


I am with Vic on this one, I put a couple of spots on the windscreen that represent the outside edges of the van when running straight, check in the side mirrors as well but these only tell where you have been not where you are going, body/head position makes some difference but not a lot.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Martin

What the rear view does is to tell you whether or not your forward judgement of where to place the vehicle was correct or needs to be adjusted - trial and error.

Geoff


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Martin
> 
> What the rear view does is to tell you whether or not your forward judgement of where to place the vehicle was correct or needs to be adjusted - trial and error.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

Isn't that what I said.

Martin


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

When you say 45 degree sensors - you mean normal sensors mounted on the curve of the bumper at 45' to bleep if you swing out when you are looking the wrong way?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Citysafe said:


> When you say 45 degree sensors - you mean normal sensors mounted on the curve of the bumper at 45' to bleep if you swing out when you are looking the wrong way?


I am not sure they were the same sensors or were on a different setting, if that is possible, because as I recall they started operating at closer range. On the VW Caravelle the front and rear sensors activated different warning tones, as I remember. They certainly enabled one to pull out with very little clearance from another vehicle or object - whichever way you are looking.

Geoff


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi I have a burstner a class and have a camera mounted low down on the front usefull when turning round on narrow country lanes so I can see ditches and low walls etc


----------

